
Show HN: Limit your web time and stay focused with self closing browser tabs - maximala
https://bato.life
======
dang
Voting rings aren't allowed here, and we ban sites and accounts that do it.

------
maximala
Hey HN, Really excited to share my project here. My idea was to help people to
stay focused and get things done. Simply set yourself a time limit for your
web session and your tabs will get closed automatically. You can also track
your web time and get daily statistics. To make things easier there is a
simple cheat sheet.

~~~
brudgers
After looking at the website, I don't understand what it is or how I would use
it. Maybe an explanation of the technology or some diagrams might help me.

~~~
maximala
Thank you for the feedback!! I never thought about that aspect. You just set
the minutes and the website you want to visit and start browing.

My idea was to make it as clean as possible so I don't have space for much
explanation. What do you think about starting with something like: "How long
you want to browse the web? ... minutes"

~~~
brudgers
As clean as possible for who? You've probably devoted many hours to thinking
about the tool. I'll probably give your webpage two or three minutes of my
time. If you are very very very lucky, someone else might click on a link to
your page. That person probably won't spend much time trying to figure out
what it is and if they can't their answer to "should I care?" will be null
because they won't bother asking that question without knowing what it is.

Which of your ideas is more important, being as clean as possible or people
using the tool? To me, the hard thing about good design -- and part of what
makes it distinguishable from art -- is that good design is designed for
someone other than the designer.

------
frankzu
Why don't you add a counter?

------
optikals
I need this one.

------
hanna23it
well done1 add as my starup page now.

~~~
maximala
Nice to hear that :)

